# Negligence claim against stable owner



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, no. So sorry for your loss. Especially with one so young. 

The best advice I can give is to have proof of all the issues. Evidence against the stable owner will be required to hold them accountable. Pictures of the blanket, proof (messages or whatever you have) that they knew the blanket was torn and used it anyway. Any proof you have regarding previous issues - water, med bottles in feed etc. Without evidence it will be your word against theirs. 

Do you have any other horses there? If you do, I would be concerned and looking for other stable options. Again, condolences for the loss of your colt.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 


If the owner failed to provide a non ripped blanket and temperatures were low enough that a blanket was needed then I could see it not going in the owner's favor. If there was a non ripped blanket of a suitable size that was provided and that not used then I can see there being negligence.

Scary to find a horse in that situation. One of the many reasons I don't blanket unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you give the barn permission to blanket the horse? Do you supply the blanket or does the stable? Do you have proof of this ? You need proof. Text, photos etc. You also need an attorney. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not sure I would blanket a 1.5 year old colt. Everything goes in their mouth at that age. I can imagine a colt grabbing a blanket and ripping it. If he's turned out with others another horse could have ripped it. Either way it would be hard to prove negligence.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

This sounds like something that will be very hard to prove, without hard evidence of what happened.

How do you know for certain that the colt didn't begin to have a painful colic, begin thrashing, and then get tangled into the blanket? 

How badly ripped was the blanket that was put on? I've known very few young horses that didn't have a blast tearing blankets to shreds, using them as their own form of expensive entertainment. Was it a blanket ready for the trash, or could it be used in a pinch still? Was an alternative provided?

What are you looking to gain against the stable owner? Reimbursement of veterinary fees? Cost of the horse? Bankrupt them so their facility must close it's doors? 

I've always understood that going after barns is a very hard thing to do, especially if proof is limited. A peer was considering going after their BO after a "freak accident" but without proof, the accident is no more than that, a freak accident.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your colt, and I hope you can overcome the grief that comes with losing an equine family member.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

Unfortunately, I think you might have trouble proving neglect.

I do agree that putting a ripped blanket on a horse is a bad idea, if that blanket is damaged enough to be a hazard.
You would need photos of the blanket before it was put on the horse.

As for the thrashing about being the cause of the twisted gut - that would be really hard to prove.
The idea that a twisted gut was caused by a colicky horse rolling is now outdated.
It would be deemed unlikely that a normal, healthy gut could become twisted by a horse thrashing to removed itself from a ripped blanket. 
An equine vet would argue their case on the grounds that the pain from a twisted gut will cause a horse to roll and kick at its stomach in pain - and that is how the horse became caught up in the blanket.






Colic | Stable Close Equine Practice | Winchester, Hampshire


Information sheet for horse owners about colic including management, prevention and what to look for.




www.horsevet.co.uk







Understanding Colic - Westvets Veterinary Practice


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry your horse died. 

I agree with @jaydee that it is unlikely that rolling caused the horse to colic. It is a tragedy but even young and perfectly healthy horses with the best of care can get a twisted gut, colic and die. My friend's two year old rolled, then stood up and ran through a fence in sudden severe pain. They rushed him to a vet but it was already too late in only 3 hrs to save him.

They don't know why the intestines twist on themselves sometimes, but they know that horses roll and thrash because of the pain from the twisted intestine. Rolling and thrashing to get out of a blanket could cause injuries and abrasions but not colic.

The other issues with the stable sound serious, but don't blame yourself for not moving your horse sooner before something bad happened. It is likely he would have still died in the best barn receiving the best care.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss....
Unless a necropsy was done at death and irrefutable-proof was found....

You can make all the accusations you want...
For every accusation there is a opposing side and proof of different...

Know your animal is now in a better place.
Keep the beautiful memories alive and bury the hurt and accusations as they will eat you alive...and gain nothing.
Make a shadow box for mementos...

Things happen, sometimes with no reason or understanding to why.
It just is....

I'm sorry for the loss but trying to pin blame or sequence of events is probably never going to be rightfully known.
I would not want to tarnish my cherished memories with nasty thoughts...
Hugs for you...
🐴...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Also , your barn owner is not responsible if your horse colics. No one monitors a horse 24/7. Now if the colt had fx'd a leg stuck in a ripped blanket I could see you had a case. If you want reimbursed for Vet bills or a replacement colt you will need an attorney. Or you could speak to the owner and ask for reimbursement.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

That's terrible, sorry for your loss. 

No opinion on the case to offer.


----------

